# 1003 mile tank



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice a new record for the books . I drive all city so it would not make much difference for me to own a Diesel . I do try to Hypernile to be efficient and average 29.3 MPG . Although we are experiencing an influx of road construction lately .


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

This seems accurate for the diesel efficiency. I would like to believe the diesel is capable of a solid 60mpg considering the eco I drive is capable of an average of 53 mpg under ideal conditions. Apparently the eco dic I drive is 8% optimistic while the diesel you drive is 2% pessimistic.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Great numbers.I miss my old diesel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats thats awesome!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very impressive, especially considering the traffic and wind situation. I woudl imagine that if you hit a period where you coudl go a solid tank with none of this interference, you could make 1100 miles without too much trouble.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome! The more I drive my CTD, the more I learn how to drive it efficiently. I just wish my commute wasn't as hilly. 


-Brad


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Flippin' awesome!


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Stunning! Keep up the good work!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done! What a rewarding experience. Feels good inside, doesn't it?


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> This seems accurate for the diesel efficiency. I would like to believe the diesel is capable of a solid 60mpg considering the eco I drive is capable of an average of 53 mpg under ideal conditions. Apparently the eco dic I drive is 8% optimistic while the diesel you drive is 2% pessimistic.


Yeah a couple of other diesel owners were talking about their cars being pessimistic in that thread with the poll regarding the accuracy of the DIC. After closely observing my car for coming up on a year now, I've noticed that the amount of pessimism is not consistent. It becomes increasingly pessimistic as outside temp decreases, which I think might actually be caused by a temperature dependent change in the density of the fuel in the car's tank rather than the colder air temperature being directly responsible. 

I have time for 1 or possibly two more attempts at beating 1003 miles before I'm done working at this location. My very good buddy has a 2013 Cruze Eco MT. We are going to trade cars for the last week that I'm working at this location, and I will drive his car exactly the same as I just drove mine for the 1003 mile attempt in order to see what I can manage with his car. I'm predicting that I will see about 50-51 mpg driving his car. His commute is a little over 50 miles. He drives 75-85 mph, and I think he usually gets about 38-39 mpg for a tank with his car overall. He will probably average 45 mpg for a tank in my car is my guess. Should be interesting. 



diesel said:


> Very impressive, especially considering the traffic and wind situation. I woudl imagine that if you hit a period where you coudl go a solid tank with none of this interference, you could make 1100 miles without too much trouble.


Yeah, if not for those three trips that hurt me a little bit 1100 miles may have been within reach during this attempt. I actually just now remembered two more things that happened in the 1003 miles that were also areas for improvement. The first two trips this tank were actually to and from the airport, which is located right near where I work. On the way home from the airport I was tired from my trip and dr0ve 75 mpg all the way home for around 65 miles and probably only averaged roughly 50 mpg for that trip. I had forgotten about that one, but that probably had a bigger negative effect than any of the other less than ideal trips. I also drove the car to the grocery store once. 




BradHerr said:


> Awesome! The more I drive my CTD, the more I learn how to drive it efficiently. I just wish my commute wasn't as hilly.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Agreed on the hills having a significant effect. To get 70 mpg there really can't be any hills or wind or the car just won't do it. Expressways that have just a few gentle random hills typically limit me to no more than low 60s and often less.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Freeways are that flat??? I wish we had flat highways like that where I live


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

And there I was hoping to take a shot at the 900 miles club.. This really raises the bar.. Well done..


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Sperry said:


> And there I was hoping to take a shot at the 900 miles club.. This really raises the bar.. Well done..


I would imagine that you'll be able to do 900 without much trouble. There are only two people on Fuelly with a diesel powered Cruze that I can't beat their lifetime average, and you're one of the two. You've got a solid 2+ mpg on me.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Great job, that is awesome.. This summer is going to be very interesting, as to who can get the best mpg and who can drive the farthest.. A+ Diesel guys!!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome accomplishment! That rates a super hypermiler status.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congratulations. That's going to be hard to top.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife is already blaming you for my upcoming running out of gas on the way to Lordstown. I know where there is a gas station at 901 and 1004 miles from my house. I'll just have to hope for a good tailwind across Nebraska.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

What's the speed limit on this highway?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I-80. In the rural areas I'll be slower. Through the cities I'll have to speed up to avoid being a traffic hazard.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I am setting mine at 63 for the entire trip..


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Last year to lordstown I got 44mpg tuned. Speed range of 60-65mph


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

obermd said:


> My wife is already blaming you for my upcoming running out of gas on the way to Lordstown. I know where there is a gas station at 901 and 1004 miles from my house. I'll just have to hope for a good tailwind across Nebraska.


Haha. 

I'm hoping to see some big numbers from my fellow hypercruzers this summer. Has anyone ever earned a hypercruzer badge with two different Cruzes before? I'm going to try it in a couple of weeks when my buddy trade up for a few days. In the next month or two I'm going to take a trip for a job interview. It's 500 miles one way, and the speed limit is only 55 for more than half of it. I'll definitely be looking for my first 60 mpg tank on that trip provided that I don't run into any headwinds and it's not warm enough that I need to run AC. I'm hardcore, but I'm not sure if I'm willing to sweat for 20+ hours of driving 55 mph.


----------



## rotarykid (Apr 19, 2014)

brian v said:


> That's Nice a new record for the books . I drive all city so it would not make much difference for me to own a Diesel . I do try to Hypernile to be efficient and average 29.3 MPG . Although we are experiencing an influx of road construction lately .


You can get that number up a few points if you add some time in "N" into your driving style. Not really hypermiling but just shifting into N whenever you are coasting or coming to a stop at lower speeds in traffic to reduce engine strain from the transmission. A lot of fuel is used in stopped and rolling traffic from just staying in D when power is not required to keep rolling or when just staying in D causes more brake to be required. There are many places over rolling terrain where gravity can be used as fuel in N to save fuel. In other parts of the world automatics are programmed to do this automatically to save fuel.










the green line is coasting in N, the red line in staying in D...... 

The TDIclub has several strings that explain how fuel can be saved by just shifting into N when conditions allow it to save brake or reduce required throttle input to cover the same distance. The Newbies & Vets thread is a good place to start.....The Hypermiling video thread is another really good thread worth a read!


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought the diesel Cruze already cut off the fuel when coasting? 

Whatever I'm happy with my epa estimated mpg. Haha Sounds like time is not all that valuable to some of you. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, that's great. Looking forward to the mileage when ours arrives.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I thought the diesel Cruze already cut off the fuel when coasting?
> 
> Whatever I'm happy with my epa estimated mpg. Haha Sounds like time is not all that valuable to some of you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


We get it you're in a hurry and time is important to you, please save yourself some and stop reminding people every time they make a post about how they save fuel by driving slower.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> We get it you're in a hurry and time is important to you, please save yourself some and stop reminding people every time they make a post about how they save fuel by driving slower.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well I would be all for it if the Cruze diesel wasn't already fuel efficient. But you can easily become a nuisance to other drivers by driving slow in a vehicle that can easily maintain the speed limit. And yes, even in the rural areas of I-80. If I got cruise at at 78 mph and a few cars come up behind me going 80+, then I best be getting out of the way... Then I come up behind you in your 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel going 60 in a 75, trapped in the lane because of the speeders going by, I'm going to have to hit the brakes. 

Unless you're towing, driving a big ass vehicle that sucks gas, or driving something that can't do the speed limit, then IMO you should be driving at or at least near the speed limit. You're already driving the highest mpg rated non hybrid car on the road. No need to get in anyone's way

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rotarykid said:


> You can get that number up a few points if you add some time in "N" into your driving style. Not really hypermiling but just shifting into N whenever you are coasting or coming to a stop at lower speeds in traffic to reduce engine strain from the transmission. A lot of fuel is used in stopped and rolling traffic from just staying in D when power is not required to keep rolling or when just staying in D causes more brake to be required. There are many places over rolling terrain where gravity can be used as fuel in N to save fuel. In other parts of the world automatics are programmed to do this automatically to save fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All North American Cruze, including the CDT implement Deceleration Fuel Cut-Off (DFCO) whenever possible. I had a chance to test drive a CDT and was able to get it to shut off the injectors. I don't know if VW implements DFCO or not, but when the Cruze is coasting in DFCO it is using no fuel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> I thought the diesel Cruze already cut off the fuel when coasting?
> 
> Whatever I'm happy with my epa estimated mpg. Haha Sounds like time is not all that valuable to some of you.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I used to be like you and was always concerned about time. Two weeks on the trail at Philmont Scout Ranch taught me that in many cases there are other, far more important things than time. Sometimes time is critical, but normally it isn't.

It's amazing how much stress you can eliminate simply by slowing down slightly. When I slowed down from from 65 to 60 MPH on my morning commute the commute cost me an extra 3 minutes of clock time at the most and noticably reduced my commute related stress levels because I wasn't always trying to change lanes. The really interersting side effect was that I got most of those 3 minutes back by spending less time both waiting for and actually pumping gas. If the gas station lines are long I simply keep going because I know that I can drive two or even three more days before having to get gas. Yes, there are the occasional days where I have the absolute need for speed. On those days I turn off my Cruze control and go for it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Just took my car on a 250km round trip journey. I had 50km already on my tank when I headed out that was city driving. My highway is slightly hilly and when I came off the hwy, the road to the camp is all hills. Going by the fuel used (didn't get to a fuel station yet) I got 48mpg imp. Didn't think that was to bad for a 2700km car @6°c ext temps.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> I used to be like you and was always concerned about time. Two weeks on the trail at Philmont Scout Ranch taught me that in many cases there are other, far more important things than time. Sometimes time is critical, but normally it isn't.
> 
> It's amazing how much stress you can eliminate simply by slowing down slightly. When I slowed down from from 65 to 60 MPH on my morning commute the commute cost me an extra 3 minutes of clock time at the most and noticably reduced my commute related stress levels because I wasn't always trying to change lanes. The really interersting side effect was that I got most of those 3 minutes back by spending less time both waiting for and actually pumping gas. If the gas station lines are long I simply keep going because I know that I can drive two or even three more days before having to get gas. Yes, there are the occasional days where I have the absolute need for speed. On those days I turn off my Cruze control and go for it.


So basically you slowed down to the flow of the traffic instead of changing lanes all the time? OK. On a morning commute. With traffic. This is not going to make a big difference. But from some posts, it sounds like some are driving 10-15 under the limit just to do it. This 1. Can get in the way of most other people on the highway and 2. Adds way more unnecessary time to a long drive. I just had to honk at someone doing 50 in a 60. No one in front of them. Once I got in a passing zone I got around them, only to pull away doing only 62 mph. About 1 more mile down the road, I could see a line of at least 10 cars behind this person in my mirror. 

If you need to speed up when you drive through cities on the highway so you are not a traffic hazard, then you are driving slow enough to easily become a traffic hazard in the rural areas should multiple other vehicles come driving up from behind you. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rotarykid (Apr 19, 2014)

Two things, I never said anything about slowing down or driving slowly on a freeway where other traffic is traveling faster.....

Second what I did say was while coasting up to a stop or in stop & go N use can save fuel over just staying in D. While the engine does cut off fuel while in over run it also reduces the distance that you can travel without requiring throttle input due to engine resistance to turning over while the car is in gear in over run. 

As the chart shows You can coast a lot further in N if conditions allow compared to just staying in D saving fuel. The chart is from VW, yes their diesel's do cutoff fuel in over run. But again as the chart shows in over run the distance that can be covered without requiring the engine to burn fuel from throttle input is shorter. I have decades of data that shows that N use in these conditions can make a significant difference in clocked mpgs in anything you drive.....


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't get 500 miles out of a tank of fuel. The Cruse does not complain and that's double the mileage of my big motor cars.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I get what you're saying titanman in congested urban highway environments where numbskulls go 90 in 55's but to 90% of american hwy miles your worries are inapplicable.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titanman2789 said:


> So basically you slowed down to the flow of the traffic instead of changing lanes all the time? OK. On a morning commute. With traffic. This is not going to make a big difference. But from some posts, it sounds like some are driving 10-15 under the limit just to do it. This 1. Can get in the way of most other people on the highway and 2. Adds way more unnecessary time to a long drive. I just had to honk at someone doing 50 in a 60. No one in front of them. Once I got in a passing zone I got around them, only to pull away doing only 62 mph. About 1 more mile down the road, I could see a line of at least 10 cars behind this person in my mirror.


I completely agree, Never hinder other traffic just to gain a few MPG or you might as well be one of the many a-holes driving a Prius. 

My best tank was just over 600 miles, on that route there was a long stretch of normally deserted highway(50+ miles between towns), I wanted to go 50-55mph but this time I ended up with 2 cars and a semi behind me. Not wanting to go faster or slow down other people I pulled off to let them all pass. Semi driver tooted his horn as he passed me, I suspect he was happy I wasn't keeping him at my speed for miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> So basically you slowed down to the flow of the traffic instead of changing lanes all the time? OK. On a morning commute. With traffic. This is not going to make a big difference. But from some posts, it sounds like some are driving 10-15 under the limit just to do it. This 1. Can get in the way of most other people on the highway and 2. Adds way more unnecessary time to a long drive. I just had to honk at someone doing 50 in a 60. No one in front of them. Once I got in a passing zone I got around them, only to pull away doing only 62 mph. About 1 more mile down the road, I could see a line of at least 10 cars behind this person in my mirror.
> 
> If you need to speed up when you drive through cities on the highway so you are not a traffic hazard, then you are driving slow enough to easily become a traffic hazard in the rural areas should multiple other vehicles come driving up from behind you.
> 
> ...


No - I slowed down to the speed of the right lane. My options were the speed of the right lane or the speed of the left lane. The left lane's speed is highly erratic ranging from 55 to 80. Highly erratic speed is a stresser. In the winter I have discovered that the early morning drive on days after a storm driving 60 on the freeway makes me the fastest car on the road, even when the road is dry. It's somewhat amazing how many people will NOT go around you at 5 under the posted speed limit if you're in the right lane. There are a lot of drivers who honestly don't want to go any faster but don't know how to drive at a slightly slower and constant speed on their own. On two lane roads i drive the posted speed limit on those roads, regardless of what it is and I slow down for school zones and construction zones. You'd be amazed at how many people will back up behind you even at the posted speed limit.

As for driving across the Great Plains - two to four cars is a traffic jam. I'm not concerned about two to four cars piling up behind me.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> I thought the diesel Cruze already cut off the fuel when coasting?
> 
> Whatever I'm happy with my epa estimated mpg. Haha Sounds like time is not all that valuable to some of you.


Is anyone driving a Chevy Cruze really in that big of a hurry? You could probably save a couple of minutes a day by having a car that could accelerate up to the speed limit more quickly than the Cruze. I'm sure there are guys on the Corvetteforum wondering how we can spare the time to wait for this car to accelerate lol



titanman2789 said:


> So basically you slowed down to the flow of the traffic instead of changing lanes all the time? OK. On a morning commute. With traffic. This is not going to make a big difference. But from some posts, it sounds like some are driving 10-15 under the limit just to do it. This 1. Can get in the way of most other people on the highway and 2. Adds way more unnecessary time to a long drive. I just had to honk at someone doing 50 in a 60. No one in front of them. Once I got in a passing zone I got around them, only to pull away doing only 62 mph. About 1 more mile down the road, I could see a line of at least 10 cars behind this person in my mirror.
> 
> If you need to speed up when you drive through cities on the highway so you are not a traffic hazard, then you are driving slow enough to easily become a traffic hazard in the rural areas should multiple other vehicles come driving up from behind you.


My God, there were 10 cars behind him?!? I hope they found that guy and arrested him. 

I make an effort not to be an obstruction to the flow of traffic during hypermiling. The speed limit is actually only 55 mpg for a decent chunk of this trip on I94. A lot of the time it's congested and nobody's even going the speed limit. I"m not going to be driving 70 in a 55 and I don't really care if every other car on the road is doing it or not. In areas where the speed limit is 70 I try to keep it above 60. What I usually do is get on the expressway and drive more or less the speed limit until I come up on a semi driving 60-65 and then I just don't pass him. No, I'm not tailgating or drafting or following at an unsafe distance. I just simply don't go around him so the faster moving traffic going around us would be passing him anyway. I doubt the fact that these cars are passing me + the semi rather than passing just the semi is having a significant negative impact on these peoples lives.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Colorado has a law that states that on two lane roads you must pull over at the next safe spot if you're not doing the speed limit and there are more than 5 cars behind you. It was put into place to deal with the RVs that have a hard time managing 40 through the mountains.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> As for driving across the Great Plains - two to four cars is a traffic jam. I'm not concerned about two to four cars piling up behind me.


So driving under the limit and having 4 cars piled up behind you....not concerned. Way to inconvenience other people. I'd be on the horn if I was stuck behind you.



Jorday said:


> Is anyone driving a Chevy Cruze really in that big of a hurry? You could probably save a couple of minutes a day by having a car that could accelerate up to the speed limit more quickly than the Cruze. I'm sure there are guys on the Corvetteforum wondering how we can spare the time to wait for this car to accelerate lol


I'm strictly speaking of a long trip. There is a huge difference when you go 60 instead of the posted 75 on a 500 mile trip. Besides, acceleration rarely matters day to day driving. More times than not you will be behind another car and can only accelerate as fast as they are.





Jorday said:


> My God, there were 10 cars behind him?!? I hope they found that guy and arrested him.


Don't act like you've never had places to be. I don't mind if we're all going the speed limit. But if you're doing 50 in the 60 on a 2 lane road I'm going to give you a courtesy honk because you're inconveniencing others. In the long run, passing that guy may have saved me 4 minutes, but the point is to be a courteous driver, and you are not doing that holding people up going 10 under.



Jorday said:


> I make an effort not to be an obstruction to the flow of traffic during hypermiling. The speed limit is actually only 55 mpg for a decent chunk of this trip on I94. A lot of the time it's congested and nobody's even going the speed limit. I"m not going to be driving 70 in a 55 and I don't really care if every other car on the road is doing it or not. In areas where the speed limit is 70 I try to keep it above 60. What I usually do is get on the expressway and drive more or less the speed limit until I come up on a semi driving 60-65 and then I just don't pass him. No, I'm not tailgating or drafting or following at an unsafe distance. I just simply don't go around him so the faster moving traffic going around us would be passing him anyway. I doubt the fact that these cars are passing me + the semi rather than passing just the semi is having a significant negative impact on these peoples lives.


No it probably doesn't...this is not what I'm getting at either. I'm strictly speaking of a situation where YOU are the only one they are passing and going slow to "hypermile" getting in the way of others.

Also, from another perspective, in Chicago if you are going the 55 mph speed limit you would be in the way.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> So driving under the limit and having 4 cars piled up behind you....not concerned. Way to inconvenience other people. I'd be on the horn if I was stuck behind you.


In Colorado on the interstate if you do this and a state patrolman sees/hears you doing this you will be pulled over and given a very, very leisurely ticket for aggressive driving. I know because I've seen people pulled over for this type of behavior on the freeways around Denver. As long as people have a chance to pass you and you are above the minimum speed limit on the freeway very few people will even think twice. 

I get a real chuckle out of people who accelerate hard out of one traffic bottleneck just to have to slam on their brakes in half a mile to slow down for the next one. I invariably catch up with them and I had a much less stressful drive. Yes, there are places where slowing down isn't safe; I happen to not live in one of them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seems some of your are rolling road blocks for people who have places to be. My method is drive as slow as I want to but if ANY car gets behind me I drive 5 mph over the posted speed limit like 99% of the drivers to. 

Sure I will go 55mph in a 55mph zone but not if there are any cars behind me. 4 lane highway that's 65mph that's what I go, but if I have numerous semi that have to get out of the slow lane because of me I will kick my speed up a bit. 

You might save a few bucks per tank driving like a dick, but overall emissions are increased because everyone else has to gas on it to get around your inconsiderate ass.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Seems some of your are rolling road blocks for people who have places to be. My method is drive as slow as I want to but if ANY car gets behind me I drive 5 mph over the posted speed limit like 99% of the drivers to.


In some cities you will be given a ticket for accelerating above the speed limit. College towns are notorious for doing this. In case no one noticed I'm driving on a four lane highway in the right lane. If too many people are passing I will speed up. My goal is to be about the 30-35% percentile for speed, which means that I will occasionally have to pass someone. I also drive in a hilly area and one thing I have noticed is that many people who pass me going downhill can't even maintain 5 under going uphill and I catch them.

As for semis, if I get in a pack of them I'll drive with them and take advantage of the wind tunnel they create. Several big rigs running 70 MPH create a 20-30 MPH wind tunnel in their direction of travel. This means that your "air speed" will be 20 to 30 MPH lower than your road speed. I did this for about 20 miles last summer and had a 70 MPG average when I finally broke away from the semis.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You're sure spending a lot of your precious time arguing with everyone, why don't you just go wherever it is you're in a big hurry to get to already and leave everyone alone. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Seems some of your are rolling road blocks for people who have places to be. My method is drive as slow as I want to but if ANY car gets behind me I drive 5 mph over the posted speed limit like 99% of the drivers to.
> 
> Sure I will go 55mph in a 55mph zone but not if there are any cars behind me. 4 lane highway that's 65mph that's what I go, but if I have numerous semi that have to get out of the slow lane because of me I will kick my speed up a bit.
> 
> You might save a few bucks per tank driving like a dick, but overall emissions are increased because everyone else has to gas on it to get around your inconsiderate ass.


i should quit my diet cuz someone else is eating twinkies


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> So driving under the limit and having 4 cars piled up behind you....not concerned. Way to inconvenience other people. I'd be on the horn if I was stuck behind you.
> 
> I'm strictly speaking of a long trip. There is a huge difference when you go 60 instead of the posted 75 on a 500 mile trip. Besides, acceleration rarely matters day to day driving. More times than not you will be behind another car and can only accelerate as fast as they are. Don't act like you've never had places to be. I don't mind if we're all going the speed limit. But if you're doing 50 in the 60 on a 2 lane road I'm going to give you a courtesy honk because you're inconveniencing others. In the long run, passing that guy may have saved me 4 minutes, but the point is to be a courteous driver, and you are not doing that holding people up going 10 under.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying for the most part. As I said I try not to be an obstruction, but you sound like one of those guys that's in his car swearing, honking and shaking his fist at every other car on the road. And if people in Chicago cant handle me driving the speed limit...well, I guess they'll just have to find a way to come to peace with it. My experience has been that the police will be happy to pull over an out of state vehicle that's going 15-20 over the speed limit even if everyone else is doing it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> In some cities you will be given a ticket for accelerating above the speed limit. College towns are notorious for doing this. In case no one noticed I'm driving on a four lane highway in the right lane. If too many people are passing I will speed up.


That's not true for most places, if anything just a small area of a city. Only place you can't drive 5 mph over the limit here is a small town with no other income other than ticketing drivers. Even at 5 mph over the posted limit I have cars constantly riding my bumper on two lane highways. No way most of the time I could go the posted limit 80% or more of the places I drive without irritating other drivers. 

I'm glad your not one of those drivers, but it does seem to be a trend to not go with the flow & not consider other people what so ever. 

Having dealt with road rage and getting drove off the road one day I realized no matter what you need to be extra nice while driving, you never know what kind of crazy is in the car behind you. When this happened to me I was driving nice and easy & was up to 45mph on the ramp when some a-hole in a dodge diesel thought I was going to slow and passed me in the grass on the left. 

I laughed it off but once on the 4 lane he kept slamming on his brakes and cutting me off. I ended up passing him when he proceeded to follow me, when I drove into the sheriffs department parking lot he finally decided I wasn't that interesting. Guy ended up being a truck driver, shocking someone so unsafe is a professional driver.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> That's not true for most places, if anything just a small area of a city. Only place you can't drive 5 mph over the limit here is a small town with no other income other than ticketing drivers. Even at 5 mph over the posted limit I have cars constantly riding my bumper on two lane highways. No way most of the time I could go the posted limit 80% or more of the places I drive without irritating other drivers.
> 
> I'm glad your not one of those drivers, but it does seem to be a trend to not go with the flow & not consider other people what so ever.
> 
> ...


People like that are why I carry a gun. There's just no one behind the wheel if you know what I sayin'


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> In Colorado on the interstate if you do this and a state patrolman sees/hears you doing this you will be pulled over and given a very, very leisurely ticket for aggressive driving. I know because I've seen people pulled over for this type of behavior on the freeways around Denver. As long as people have a chance to pass you and you are above the minimum speed limit on the freeway very few people will even think twice.
> 
> I get a real chuckle out of people who accelerate hard out of one traffic bottleneck just to have to slam on their brakes in half a mile to slow down for the next one. I invariably catch up with them and I had a much less stressful drive. Yes, there are places where slowing down isn't safe; I happen to not live in one of them.


Well most of the time people that are going 10-15 under are not paying attention, or on their phone, or distracted in some other sort of way. And as you said, as long as people have a chance to pass - which is why I said "stuck" - meaning no where to pass. 

I laugh at people that weave in and out of traffic only to be passed by me too. I never say I have to be the fastest one on the road. Just that people should not be creating traffic by driving way slower than the speed limit






Jorday said:


> I get what you're saying for the most part. As I said I try not to be an obstruction, but you sound like one of those guys that's in his car swearing, honking and shaking his fist at every other car on the road. And if people in Chicago cant handle me driving the speed limit...well, I guess they'll just have to find a way to come to peace with it. My experience has been that the police will be happy to pull over an out of state vehicle that's going 15-20 over the speed limit even if everyone else is doing it.



No, not at all. I'm merely saying if I'm stuck behind people going way under the limit I'm going to give a honk. You shouldn't be creating traffic by driving extra slow because you are clueless or trying to get the absolute best mileage you want out of your car.



spacedout said:


> That's not true for most places, if anything just a small area of a city. Only place you can't drive 5 mph over the limit here is a small town with no other income other than ticketing drivers. Even at 5 mph over the posted limit I have cars constantly riding my bumper on two lane highways. No way most of the time I could go the posted limit 80% or more of the places I drive without irritating other drivers.
> 
> I'm glad your not one of those drivers, but it does seem to be a trend to not go with the flow & not consider other people what so ever.


Yep. Like I said, at least near the speed limit. Don't be creating traffic or getting in the way of others. 



KpaxFAQ said:


> You're sure spending a lot of your precious time arguing with everyone, why don't you just go wherever it is you're in a big hurry to get to already and leave everyone alone.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


OOOOOO burn ouch. Nah, I'll just keep driving at the speed limit and get everywhere before people trying to get a "badge" on an internet forum


I make one mention of time value and this place blows up...And I wasn't even negative about it. LOL I just found it funny that the OP was tired so drove at 75 instead of way under the speed limit (sounded like the limit was 75). I'd rather get somewhere a little quicker at the expense of some fuel economy. And would much rather get to a destination of a long road trip quicker at the expense of fuel economy. And I'm talking about normal conditions....not all these scenarios where your stress level goes down from driving slower or what have you. 

It does sound like some of you don't consider people that end up behind you going for this incredible fuel economy. But hey, if I get stuck behind one of you trying to hypermile don't get all butthurt if you hear my horn LOL


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Likes speak louder then words


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KpaxFAQ said:


> People like that are why I carry a gun. There's just no one behind the wheel if you know what I sayin'


The cop said I should have let him hit my car or cause an accident so they could take him off the road. Think they found more than one gun on the guy so I'm pretty sure any aggressiveness on my part would have just made the situation worse. 

Ya I get the no one behind the wheel part, that's actually what I was trying to point out to everyone. There is allot more risk driving slow than most are realizing, you never know what how the guy behind you will react to you going slow. Road rage can escalate over nothing, especially when dealing with all the morons on the road. 

I like driving 45-55mph on backroads around here, guess I like driving the cruze enough to take a few minutes longer on a drive.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The cop said I should have let him hit my car or cause an accident so they could take him off the road. Think they found more than one gun on the guy so I'm pretty sure any aggressiveness on my part would have just made the situation worse.
> 
> Ya I get the no one behind the wheel part, that's actually what I was trying to point out to everyone. There is allot more risk driving slow than most are realizing, you never know what how the guy behind you will react to you going slow. Road rage can escalate over nothing, especially when dealing with all the morons on the road.
> 
> I like driving 45-55mph on backroads around here, guess I like driving the cruze enough to take a few minutes longer on a drive.


Oh absolutely, I was in no way advocating provoking him, but in case you were ran off the road... 

There's alot of unhappy people out there looking for just the right trigger to rage on someone


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

So on this trip this morning now I drove no less than 70 mph except where traffic didn't allow it and the 50 mile recent avg still was up over 60 mpg by the time I got there today.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jorday said:


> So on this trip this morning now I drove no less than 70 mph except where traffic didn't allow it and the 50 mile recent avg still was up over 60 mpg by the time I got there today.


Wow!

With the warm weather, Ellie's been returning some pretty impressive MPGs lately without me even trying. I'd love to try it out on this road you've been driving on. 

As far as the rest of back-and-forth in this thread...don't hold up traffic by driving under the speed limit if people can't pass. I will be one of those drivers that will make it known that you've annoyed me. 

If people can get around you...stick with the pace of other slower-moving cars; just don't be a road hazard going 50 MPH in a 70. And don't stick in the left lane with other people going around you. Use common sense


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats OP! Very impressive numbers, Chevy needs to put you in a TV spot saying look what I can do.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Wow!
> 
> With the warm weather, Ellie's been returning some pretty impressive MPGs lately without me even trying. I'd love to try it out on this road you've been driving on.
> 
> ...


Yeah the car tends to do a little better in the morning on the trip in. There appears to be a slightly favorable overall elevation change on the way there. On the trip home today I drove 70-75 where the speed limit and traffic allowed for it and was seeing 54 or so.


----------

